

A compiler made only from PEG-based transformations for all stages - wkornewald
http://www.vpri.org/pdf/tr2010003_PEG.pdf

======
beagle3
Anything by Ian Piumarta is worth reading, and this is no exception.
<http://piumarta.com/>

Also, for those interested in minimalism, VPRI has a project to recreate the
entire computing world with 20k lines of source (logic, os, compilers, gui,
etc.) They're doing a very interesting and very swell job so far. This appears
to be related to that project.

~~~
mahmud
The SODA stuff will easily advance computing by a few decades.

